# HLS Seminar Series at Rotary Boat show



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This Saturday at 11 a.m. there will be a special Hook, Line & Sinker Seminar Series at the Rotary Boat show at Palafox Pier.

I, me, Joe Z -- yes me -- will be talking about trout, redfish and other inshore fishing techniques and tactics.

If you want to hear some of -- but not all -- the tricks the "pros" have taught me over the past few years, this will be the time. Also, having been boatless for the vast majority of my 31 years on this planet, I'll be covering some of my favorite spots to wade or shore fish. 

Hope to see you there -- Realtor, that's Saturday at 11 a.m. in case you missed it.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

This must be the 5 minute "mini" session.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, thanks!

You really think I've got that much material?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Everyone go see Joe! Eric and I have taught him well, hopefully he won't tell you all of our secrets...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

But I'll come on by and here your BS Joe.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Awe, thanks Yoda, Obi-won -- you guys are great.

Should be good, I'll stick to the few things I know I know, reds, trout and wade fishing when everyone else has to work real jobs.

I might even bring my secret bass lure out of hiding if any freshwater folks show up. Caught a 5.5 pounder last week, several 2 pounders, two bream and a turtle -- all on one lure, multiple casts though, it's not THAT good.


----------

